# Injured Family



## 40sCutest (Apr 21, 2005)

Recently a lot of the Delaware County area has been hurting due to the potential loss of one of the best fire fighters and bravest heros we know. Steve Powers (Tater) was hurt and now the outcome of his situation is undetermined. At this exact moment he has undergone 2-3 emergencey brain surgeries and is in a drug enduced coma. They have removed parts of his brain and skull. They say that even if he does make it he may not remember us or anything and may be paralyzed on one side. 

While all of this is really awful, I am taking it even harder than most people. I grew up without a father and since the day I met Tater he has given me advice that has never been wrong. He criticizes every guy I date and he is always there for me. I don't know why we got so close so fast but we did... And now I look the idea of not having him anymore right in the face. 

Furthermore he is our chief's brother, so this has hit the whole fire house very hard. I have tried to keep my open crying down to a minimum, leaving at intervouls that sometimes seem innapropriate. The only person who has seem me cry over this is my ex boyfriend, whom I cry to on a regular basis.

Anyone else have expirience or advice? I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 21, 2005)

Another prayer sent from southern California. 

Take care and remember that everyone in the house is hurting so everyone needs to be talking.

Hang in there.  Your "dad" needs you to be strong.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this sweetie.  It is alright to be scared and upset, and to let the others see it.  Chimpie is right, you all need to be going through this together.  Has anyone set up a CISD for your department?  You should all have one together.  It will give everyone who is interested a safe forum to express their feelings, and it will bring the group closer together.

A few years ago we had a firefighter have a heart attack and drive off a cliff with his wife and granddaughter in the car.  By the grace of God, his granddaughter escaped with only minor scratches and was able to climb up the hill and flag down a truck.  The firefighter's wife was DOA, and we didn't even recognize the firefighter he was so beaten up and bloated from his internal injuries.  It seemed like it took forever to extricate him and airlift him out.  They kept his wife on ice in the morgue for 3 weeks because we all thought we'd be burying them together.  The tragedy shook our department because he was one of our longest serving members and he and his wife are such sweet people.  We were all shell shocked for a long time afterwards, and the CISD team came out a few days later and was very helpful for us.  While he was still in the hospital, we focused on helping his daughter (single mother) and granddaughter with their day to day needs.

After several months he finally made it out of the hospital and through rehab and we are forever grateful for that.

If you haven't done something as a department yet, be the one to talk to your commissioners and tell them you all NEED a stress debriefing and/or some sort of grief counseling.  If you don't feel comfortable with a group situation, they can give you one-on-one counseling, all for free.  I'm pretty sure almost every city, county, or state has resources like this.  Try calling your local medical director if you can't figure out where to go.

I wish you and Tater the best of luck.  My prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I know it must be hard for you  and the crew. CHimp is right, hang in there and talk, all of you should be. We'll send our prayers and wish you all the best!

Feel free to email me too if you need a friendly shoulder! We're all here for you.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 21, 2005)

Prayers are sent from Iowa to.

They all are right you all need to talk and it probley really wouldn't hurt to have a CISD team come in and vist.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 21, 2005)

You guys have to come together as a department -brothers and sisters- and get through this.

One of the guys from my FD had been sent to Afghanistan.  Six days before he was to be home, and running with my crew again he was killed.  The only thing that got us all through was talking with each other.  We came together as a crew and had our own personal rememberance of him; and the the department came together to help everyone through it.

Shortly after he died the man who was always an Uncle to me, was my Dad's best friend, and one hell of a FF died on scene at a brush fire.  Was standing there talking on the radio and just collapsed.  

One of the FF on my crew noticed something was wrong, got my crew together and we talked it out.  It was such a help.  

Crying is good.  Worry about those that don't.

You can't force people to talk about how they feel and nobody can force them to listen to you.  But you should not be ashamed or feel like you have to hide your tears.  They are your feelings, you are entitled to them.

I will send a prayer your way.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and Tater, and I think everyone else has provided some great advice.

As always, we're here for you.


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 21, 2005)

Prayers on their way daily from Colorado.


----------



## SCEMT-B (Apr 21, 2005)

Prayers out from South Carolina


----------



## 40sCutest (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much! Having feedback from all of you is wonderful.

We had a CISM team come out last night. I know that being upset is normal and all but I still have a hard time crying in front of my brothers at the firehouse. 

http://www.firerescuenews.com/forums/index...d=5202;start=45

has more information on the situation if you want it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jon (Apr 22, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers from Chesco...


Jon


----------



## Margaritaville (Apr 23, 2005)

Our prayers are with all of you. 

Please feel free to write or talk whenever you need to, we are all here together to listen and give support.


----------



## 40sCutest (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your support and prayers. Steve "Tater" Powers passed away on April 23 2005. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## 40sCutest (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your support and prayers. Steve "Tater" Powers passed away on April 23 2005. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Thoughts and prayers go out to Tater's family and friends.  May you all help each other get through this together.


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that, my condolences to you & yours.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 24, 2005)

I too am sorry for your loss.

My thoughts are still with you, his family, and the community.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 24, 2005)

My prayers out to all of you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2005)

You have my condolences.


----------



## 40sCutest (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. For anyone interested:

VIEWING AND FUNERAL SERVICE ARRANGMENTS FOR STEVEN G. POWERS " TATER "  
4/24/2005 - The Officers and Members of the Boothwyn Fire Company regret to announce the death of Steven G. Powers, better known to all as " Tater ". Steve was a 26 year member of the Boothwyn Fire Company. In his time at Boothwyn he has served as Deputy Chief, Assistant Chief, Safety Officer, and Financial Secretary. He also served on the Ambulance Committee. Calling hours will be from 16:00 to 21:00 hrs on Thursday the 28th of April at the Paganos Funeral Home: 3711 Foulk Rd. Bethel, PA. Funeral Services will be at 10am on Friday the 29th of April @ The St. John Fishers Catholic Church: 4225 Chichester Ave. Boothwyn, PA. All Apparatus wishing to attend is requested to meet at 84-90 ( Upper Chi Police Station) at 09:00. For further information, contact Deputy Chief Sandy Montello at (484) 576-6819.  



 Feel free to attend. Thank you again!


----------



## Margaritaville (Apr 26, 2005)

My prayers are with all of you.


----------



## ECC (May 12, 2005)

I am sorry for your (and our) loss. I have been to too many funerals myself, and I feel your pain. Try to keep a good thought and keep the faith.


----------



## emtffboop (Jun 3, 2005)

at 0715 i was on shift and a friend of mine at another station called and told me that her partner, a good friend of ours, was on his way to vanderbilt er, 25min away for an intracranial bleed. he was on a wreck scene and starting having a major headache and starting seizing not too long later at the closest er. 
i went to vandy immediately after shift, they did many a tests, said that they were going to surgery in a few hours and that there was a very good chance that he wouldnt make it. 
he survived the surgery and they werent sure how much longer he was going to live. he was in the icu under a drug induced coma for i think 1 week and they werent sure how much damage was done. he was realeased 3 weeks after going to the hospital from the icu straight to rehab. and was back to work 3mo after all this happened. 
now he only has a little memory loss and several scars on the side of his head and down his neck. still one of our best medics. 
he told me that there were 8 other peole that went into the icu for the same thing and they all died. according to the docs, he should never have made it through the first few hrs. 
40s cutest: im sorry for your loss. i know how hard things are in the middle of everything. at least you got to know him and got a friend with memories that will never fade.


----------

